# More Local Fish



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2007)

My Striper / Drum trip was blown out yesterday, so after a six hour car ride to the boat and back, I needed to fish. Glad I did because I caught my first ever Walleye, on a three inch plastic stick bait. Do I have skills or what?









Also caught over a dozen LM Bass, one really cool looking sunfish and some white perch


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2007)

Congrats on the first Walleye! 

That sunfish looks fat! How big roughly? 10-12 ounces? I cant tell from the picture!

Awesome season your having this year esquired! Im jealous, But look forward to seeing your pictures. One day Im going to make it down there just to fish with you and the other members.


----------

